# Valida and Stalli



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

SO I got this valida from Tammy Wolf I think Precarious also has these.

I love this little...guy?

Really beautiful dark green color.












The Stalli's are cool too. I also go these from Tammy Wolf.

Much paler lime green and really fast!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet! I might get these soon! They look beautiful!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the valida better.


----------



## gripen (Oct 14, 2012)

Please they are Rhombodera sp. (valida) We are not 100 percent on the ID.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 14, 2012)

I knew that was coming. :lol:


----------



## gripen (Oct 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I knew that was coming. :lol:


Hey I am just trying to help.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> Hey I am just trying to help.


You need to stop griping, gripen.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> Please they are Rhombodera sp. (valida) We are not 100 percent on the ID.


Are you sure? If you are right we REALLY should not call these Rhombodera valida! Are there no certain Rhombodera valida in the US? Fleurdejoo on Mantodea.speciesfiles.org there is a Rhombodera stalii listed and no Rhombodera stalli listed. I think it is just a typo somebody did and it got around and that R. stalli is R. stalii. Here look at this. They seem to come from the same place.


----------



## gripen (Oct 14, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> You need to stop griping, gripen.


And you need to stop clowning around, Mime.



happy1892 said:


> Are you sure? If you are right we REALLY should not call these Rhombodera valida! Are there no certain Rhombodera valida in the US? Fleurdejoo on Mantodea.speciesfiles.org there is a Rhombodera stalii listed and no Rhombodera stalli listed. I think it is just a typo somebody did and it got around and that R. stalli is R. stalii. Here look at this. They seem to come from the same place.


The Rhombodera sp. (valida) are all from Precarious. We all made are best guesses at identifying them so we are not totally sure on the ID.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> And you need to stop clowning around, Mime.
> 
> The Rhombodera sp. (valida) are all from Precarious. We all made are best guesses at identifying them so we are not totally sure on the ID.


Thanks. I remember that. Cf. means go compare, right?


----------



## OctoberRainne (Oct 14, 2012)

The stalli females turn out really pretty,just takes them almost til L6 or so to really get some more color  I haven't had the other Rhombodera yet,but looks pretty sweet already


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been told that two i on the end of the name (like Rhombodera stalii) makes the sound i and that one i (like Rhombodera stalli) makes the sound e. Is that right? It would be good to know.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> The stalli females turn out really pretty,just takes them almost til L6 or so to really get some more color  I haven't had the other Rhombodera yet,but looks pretty sweet already


They have a bigger shield than Rhombodera stalii (I am sticking to R. stalii for now  ).


----------



## OctoberRainne (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice,I want to someday get into other shields myself,like the bigger ones,right now I'm still keeping Stallis though


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Very nice,I want to someday get into other shields myself,like the bigger ones,right now I'm still keeping Stallis though


I have heard them called Java Shields. I like it better than Stallis.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> And you need to stop clowning around, Mime.


Touché, but mine was better.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the look of this little guy, and I noticed your ring, is it tri color?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok so I am supposed to write and spell it as Rhombodera sp stalii ?

Is that right?

Sorry guys, it won't let me change the title.

I prefer the valida it is more laid back and I love, love the darker green.

It is not tri colored, probably needs to be cleaned!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the valida, too. Those are the ones I have from Precarious. Just had an ooth hatch. :clap:


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Ok so I am supposed to write and spell it as Rhombodera sp stalii ?
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...


I am not sure. It changes the sound to I guess.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Ok so I am supposed to write and spell it as Rhombodera sp stalii ?
> 
> Is that right?


Call them whatever you want. Doesn't matter. You're not writing for a scientific journal. Some people like to be anal about it but that's personal preference.

Nobody knows exactly what Rhombodera species they have cultured unless they send an adult pair to a scientist in France that dissects the sex organs to identifies them. There are many different kinds that look identical but cannot interbreed.

To the best of our knowledge the ones I spread are Rhombodera cf valida. The "cf" means "check first" so "best guess" until 100% verified.

You can read up on the debate and check out more photos at the links below:

Rhombodera (unknown sp. - HELP!) Mating, Ooth

Rhombodera cf. valida - hatch &amp; nymphs

Rainbow Rhombodera! 

Rhombodera cf valida HATCH (extreme closeup video)

Rhombodera cf valida coupling (extreme closeup video)


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 14, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Call them whatever you want. Doesn't matter. You're not writing for a scientific journal. Some people like to be anal about it but that's personal preference.
> 
> Nobody knows exactly what Rhombodera species they have cultured unless they send an adult pair to a scientist in France that dissects the sex organs to identifies them. There are many different kinds that look identical but cannot interbreed.
> 
> ...


Even if they aren't 100% positive valida, at least we know its a separate species from others, so why not call it valida, we all know what we are talking about.  (agreeing with you through questions haha)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah my name is Nick so never call me Nicholas, grrr... Haha

Gripen isn't anal, he just tries to keep it serious, nothing wrong with that! He just has no visable funny bone I think? He's a good straight forward kid!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe it Nick.

I am always interested in the proper names spelling etc .

Ok the spelling part is just a flat out lie!!!!

But when it's important to you guys it's important to me and I try to make an effort. I'm still curious about the spelling. Is it stalli or stalii?

I hardly ever cuss in the forum now because Rebecca asked me not to.

I don't mind. So I will try to get on board with the cf valida, Gripen!


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2012)

It is Rhombodera stalii


----------



## gripen (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I believe it Nick.
> 
> I am always interested in the proper names spelling etc .
> 
> ...


Thanks! Any effort is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2012)

oj! looks just like one of mine!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2012)

And you are a sweetie, I know most all cuss , but with youngsters on here, we don't want the mamas and papas saying we are bad influence, so thanks so much!


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Even if they aren't 100% positive valida, at least we know its a separate species from others, so why not call it valida, we all know what we are talking about.  (agreeing with you through questions haha)


Because there are people who do not know what we are talking about hehe.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 21, 2012)

Fat stalii!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 21, 2012)

I finally got stallis! The female is a pretty lime color, and the male is like an aquamarine with some major shading.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Oct 21, 2012)

Lucky you I'm Still waiting for my chance to get my hands on this species ... Valida Or Stalli ....


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 21, 2012)

They're like lime green, flat necked sphodros. Aggressive as all heck, though!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 22, 2012)




----------

